
Why Brexit is worse for Europe than Britain - return0
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/06/24/whats-crucial-to-know-the-morning-after-brexit/?postshare=2461466773584454&tid=ss_tw
======
salomelunarojas
Who will be worse for depends on a lot of negotiations that are in the
future...

